# Cub Cadet 42in 3x (Tractor Mount)



## uscav82 (Nov 21, 2016)

Well I got to take this thing for a spin today and I have to say my mind is blown. Its mounted to a 22HP XT1 and needless to say first thing tomorrow morning Cub Cadet will be receiving a rather unpleasant phone call. 

The unit isn't defective and is working as designed however the 3x design on this is absolutely flawed. No signs of belt slippage and its certainly not bogging down the engine. It consistently clogs between the 1st and 2nd Auger on the 3x turning the machine into a plow. This was with only 5in on the ground. The distance and lack of an aggressive pitch on the augers used just allows it to jam right up. While what we got today was on the heavier side of snow, the 2 year old Craftsman unit I had could have thrown the same load half way to Texas from the Northeast. 

Reading the good reviews here with the CC 3x it leads me to believe there is something different about the design on this rig from the stand alone units. If so maybe I can swap some things out and get it to work like it should have.


----------

